# question for DavidC



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi,
I have 2 Merlins both mountainbikes ('91 Mountain and '01 Extrafat) now I am in the process of getting my 3rd Merlin, a road bike. After comparing the different models I noticed that the Extralight and the new Works TR 3/2.5 are virtually similar in measurements, even in weight for a given size. 
What then would be the difference between the two?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Merlin Extralight/Works*

The 06 version of these has the Extralight double butted and the works bike not. The thinner wall tubing on the Extralight gives it a more forgiving ride while still being a great race bike. This brings us to the biggest difference between the two. In one camp, the Extralight is the best riding/preforming bike we have, while the Works bikes are a bit more, more being a little over the top. While on the other camp the Works is the best overall best, with the Extralight lacking a bit. I am in the first camp, if that means anything, while Tom Kellogg is in the other. I hope this helps.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. It's nice to know that we have representatives from Litespeed and Merlin in this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

Questions are always welcome! Thank you for riding Merlin.


----------

